# Shoepeg corn?



## bluebird26 (Jan 6, 2007)

Hi girls,

The other day, we made white chicken chili and the recipe was asking for shoepeg white corn and we couldn't find it anywhere! (we didn't go to whole foods though). We used sweet white corn instead but I'm still looking for that "shoepeg" one.

I wonder if I should even bother with this or do you think it'd make a big difference.

Do you know anything about this misterious shoepeg corn?


----------



## Little_Lisa (Jan 6, 2007)

I have heard of it but wasn't sure about it or what it looked like so I looked it up and found these links...

Shoepeg corn - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Re: Shoepeg corn ?

Not sure where to find it, though. I'm sure just regular sweet corn like y'all used would be a fine substitute.


----------



## MacForMe (Jan 6, 2007)

There is a difference.. Shoepeg corn is the shape of a peg.. not like a regular corn kernel. Its a lighter color and has a different texture. I prefer it over others when using in long cooking dishes, it doesn't get mushy..You should be able to find it in the canned or frozen aisle.


----------



## bluebird26 (Jan 6, 2007)

thank you!

I will keep on looking for it. I think my chili would be even better with it! lol I just bought a crockpot and it's awesome!!! totally worth it.


----------



## Aquilah (Jan 7, 2007)

I've seen it before... Alas, it was Green Giant Frozen White Shoepeg Corn with Butter Sauce. I reckon you couldn't use that LOL!

Oh! I just checked their site... They sell it canned, and as Select Shoepeg White Corn. Yet another frozen food package, but it's in a bag not box like the kind I just mentioned. Try seeing if you can find that  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## FarmerMary (Jul 15, 2013)

"Shoepeg" corn was called Country Gentleman on my grandfather's farm.  The big, yellow-kernel corn was grown in his fields, and he labeled it Horse Corn.  He grew Country Gentleman in his truck garden.  It had smaller than average kernels, was extremely sweet and tender and the only type he and my grandmother would serve at the table.  I REALLY think that you would experience a difference in any recipe that specifically calls for it.  God's Blessings and strength for Talia.


----------



## Kathy5360 (Jul 5, 2014)

I used to buy canned shoepeg corn fairly often. I never saw it frozen, though. Now I can't find it anywhere in the metropolitan Milwaukee area. I've used frozen regular corn, but I don't think corn salad is quite the same with it. Any advice?


----------



## meaganola (Jul 5, 2014)

I just got back from a Grocery Outlet run (still working on an ice cream bar I purchased there whole waiting for the oven to preheat for a frozen pizza also purchased there), and I specifically noticed that they had shoepeg corn in the frozen section. As far as sweetness goes, the best canned corn I've ever had is Trader Joe's store brand. If you have a TJ's nearby, I would give them a shot.


----------

